# Using German commands?



## sspbass (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm potentially getting a pup this Friday. I've always thought it would be cool to train a GSD with German commands. Did any of you do this? What are the pros and cons of doing this? I imagine its harder for other people to give the dog commands if they are watching them. What else is there?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I taught Kopper "platz" instead of "down" because people say "down" for so many things-- down off the sofa, down off the bed, stop jumping, etc. Other than that I use English. 

I have been told by some people that they think training a dog in German, if you're not doing SchH, is pretentious and silly. So take that for what it's worth.


----------



## KodaBear (Jun 25, 2010)

My GSD is fully trained in German commands. People might think it's pretentious and silly but I dont. Let's be honest you can train your dog with any words for any action. It comes down to what you want. However when my mom dog sits i have to leave a list of the commands on the fridge. HA. good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Train him in any language you want.....
My Rott (RIP) was trained in both English & German.....I trained originally in English with her, but because I used more compulsion than reward...it showed in her obedience. I then *changed* my method & introduced a different language, and modified my training towards *positive reward*......hence she was trained completely in both languages.
My husband has trained dogs in Spanish also,... friends train in French.
Language is not important...


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Emoore said:


> I taught Kopper "platz" instead of "down" because people say "down" for so many things-- down off the sofa, down off the bed, stop jumping, etc.


This is why I switched to platz instead of down. I can't stand when people use the incorrect command and mess with my dogs understanding of those commands. I use a mixture of english and german.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I trained my dog in English first, then German when I got into Schutzhund. I like the German commands for Schutzhund b/c with the English, I was not incredibly strict about how he sat/down etc and how quickly. The German he knows from training means right away and in the "right" position. Also, my other dog doesn't know German so when I want the Shepherd to do something and not my Lab, I use German.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I use both with Xander interchangeably - he doesn't seem to mind and it hasn't seemed to affect his training at all. I think you can train them with whatever words or whatever language you want to as long as you're consistent with it. Like, with Xander I started with English and then started mixing in German. 

Obviously GSD's don't "speak" German


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I still think using german commands is just plain silly when you not only don't live in germany but aren't a german speaker. I train in SchH and I speak english only. My dog has no problem with telling the difference between what I'm telling him to do and what other people are telling him. Most dogs know english commands even when they are trained in german because of all the other people in their lives asking them to do things.

If you want to use german commands, you go right ahead; your dog won't care one way or the other.


----------



## k950ECHO (Oct 15, 2009)

Use any language but stick to it. I have worked with a few ppl who use a different lanuage with different dogs, one english, one german, one french and she gets mixed up all the time.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I trained both my dogs in English and am now working in some German commands. Our K9 hander at the PD has been teaching me some of the work to teach my two. This summer we plan on training how to track as well. So when I work with her and the PD K9 my guys will know both english and German. Right now they know all diff english commands and they know plotz, sitz, bleib, fuss, pfui and hopp. Either way you can train in any language you wish just be consistent.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I used english with Frag from the beginning and then switched to german around 6 months. He has better attention to german than english, and it's nice that others can't command him to do things.


----------



## infinite loop (Dec 14, 2010)

I teach my dog in German because I like it. Our Lab was trained in English, so it's nice to be able to give a command meant for one dog and have them obey it (whereas with English only dog both dogs would follow the same command, even if I didn't intend for them to)


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I taught my first GSD her commands in both English and German. With Uschi I only use English commands. 

I agree...you can teach your dogs commands in any language you want if it works for you and your dog.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

What I like about using a different language is those words aren't accidentally dropped into everyday language, which helps retain the command clarity.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

My own dogs are not _readily_ _acceptable_ to other people giving them any type of commands.....but I also do not expect them to do so....


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I started using Pfui with Sasha and it worked instantly like she knew what it meant, which again makes me think someone has done some work with her.
But our trainer is German, and she is very interested in his voice...so it works for us.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

For formal SchH training, I teach the commands in German. 
At home the relaxed, daily commands are in English. Off means get off, not down~ down means platz. Dogs don't get confused.
I am training with an AKC instructor for obedience and handling(though I'm not competing in AKC venues....hand signals/body language are what she uses for her own dogs.

You don't even need a voice, use your hands or body language for commands. Whatever works, I think hand signals are great, though I can't use them in SchH.


----------



## Aescleah (Mar 28, 2008)

with my bulldog mix i use french with my boerboel either french or engish one when i work them together i use french 

Ashley


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

sspbass said:


> I'm potentially getting a pup this Friday. I've always thought it would be cool to train a GSD with German commands. Did any of you do this? What are the pros and cons of doing this? I imagine its harder for other people to give the dog commands if they are watching them. What else is there?


I think you'll have more things on your hands to worry about vs. concentrating on using a foreign language to train your dog...


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

It's just sounds to the dog, it's not a language. You can use any sound you want as long as it is the same sound with the same meaning.
You can use 'down' for sit and 'sit' for down if you like ... etc.... as long as you are consistent with the usage. You can use 'go' for come, just think of the fun you could have with observers.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats on your new puppy. You can use any language you want to train him, he is going to be your pup after all, not someone else's.


----------

